# CR Sebenza - not what I expected



## cave dave (May 4, 2009)

Got my first Sebe today a Chris Reeve Small Regular Sebenza, used but refinished by CR so in "like new" condition.

*Edit* See post 4, 9 and 12 for more detail. *End edit*

So far I am not impressed and am wondering if it is supposed to be like this?

There is a large amount of drag on the blade while opening. It seems to be caused by the frame lock, it almost feels like the ball from the ball detent is missing or something. With all that pressure you would think the detent would hold it closed pretty well too, but no. It is there, but its not much good at keeping the closed blade firmly in place either.

If this is an example of their work then CR doesn't live up to the hype that's for sure. I have a $25 dollar frame lock Kershaw that feels much better. 
:thumbsdow

So my question is:
Is it supposed to be like this? I guess sending it in to CR won't help since it was just there.


----------



## guyg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

Call Heather, describe the prob to her, send it in.


----------



## Oddjob (May 4, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

Doesn't sound normal. Mine opens very smoothly and there is a distinct click when closed. I know once I put a little too much lube when I took it apart and put it back together and it made it harder to open. After I took it apart and put less lube it opened much easier. Maybe there is a bushing missing? When I bought mine I was at a knife show and tried several Sebbies and they were all very smooth to open. Definitely give them a call I'm sure they will get you sorted out.


----------



## cave dave (May 4, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

I don't think its the bushings. When I push to frame lock out of the way so it doesn't touch the blade, then the blade swings nice and smooth. The ball detent seems to be the problem. It's worse than the punched "ball' on a leatherman tool. If i open the blade 90 and have the handle pointed down forming the letter "L" and give it a small flick down the blade doesn't move much or at all. The other knives I own will either snap open or at least get pretty close.

Also I'm used to a blade as it gets close to being closed snap back closed the last few degrees. The Sebe does not snap closed in until the tip of the blade is already a bit past the handle. Maybe the last 3mm or so.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 4, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

Sebbies have the "bank vault" feel. Bank vaults don't snap or flick  I guess it's not for everyone, but I'd definitely say you're in the minority.


----------



## Isak Hawk (May 5, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*



cave dave said:


> Also I'm used to a blade as it gets close to being closed snap back closed the last few degrees. The Sebe does not snap closed in until the tip of the blade is already a bit past the handle. Maybe the last 3mm or so.


 
That's normal.

As for the smoothness, have you tried taking it apart? A Sebenza should feel firm but smooth, if that makes any sense. 
Also, I just tried the 90 degree thing and both my sebbies snapped open easily. 
The detent should also keep the blade very securely closed. It's possible to open a Sebbie with inertia, but I can't do it with a regular wrist-flick. The only way I can do it is if I hold the (closed) knife with the spine of the blade facing downwards and then do a powerful downward, full arm flick. This usually brings the blade out about half way, so flicking it open the rest of the way is quite easy.

If taking it apart and cleaning/lubing it doesn't help then I would suggest contacting CRK and sending it in.


----------



## Bucky (May 6, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

I would definitely take it apart and clean and lube it and see if that helps. Some Sebenzas are extremely stiff from the factory, and others are buttery smooth from day one. It sounds like you got a stiff one that just needs to be broken in a bit.

If the disassembly and cleaning/lube doesn't do it, I would then call Heather and send it back.


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

The high drag sounds normal because of the ceramic ball and is easily rectified with fluorinated(sp?) grease. Failing that a thicker oil like Militec 1 works well. If you have thicker lube, disassembly, and a clean and relube will probably help As for the detent it is not really as strong as a good deal of other knives (esp. Spyderco) but it does the job.


----------



## cave dave (May 6, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - thoroughly unimpressed*

I don't mind the detent action, It doesn't seem like it would come open accidentially. The ball seems to have a good bit more drag than most, and I find the feel less plesant than most. I don't expect it to feel like a Axis lock, but like my Kershaw, gerber Liner or framelock would be nice.

What size wrench does it take? metric or Allan? I want to get a look at that ball. It doesn't look round when viewing from side.

I have 100% pure Teflon in both Thick and thin versions. Basically like Krytox. Will this do?

Buy the way this knife got a full factory restore about a month ago.


----------



## Knife Boy (May 6, 2009)

Sounds like something is definitely not right with your knife. my Sebenza is one of the smoothest knives I own. The blade opens with just the right amount of resistance to it. What I mean is that it is not a loosey goosey open, but it is just smooth as can be. Mine also stays closed very well too. It sounds like something is definitely amiss with yours


----------



## TKC (May 7, 2009)

*There is something wrong with your Sebenza. I would call CRK & then send it in.*


----------



## cave dave (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - not what i expected*



Bucky said:


> ... Some Sebenzas are extremely stiff from the factory, and others are buttery smooth from day one. It sounds like you got a stiff one that just needs to be broken in a bit...





carrot said:


> The high drag sounds normal because of the ceramic ball and is easily rectified with fluorinated(sp?) grease. ... As for the detent it is not really as strong as a good deal of other knives (esp. Spyderco) but it does the job.



I think Carrot and Bucky have it right and my knife is normal after all. I applied some 100% Teflon lube and have been opening and closing it while watching TV. It seems to have broken in some plus I have gotten used to the action. It still has more drag than some other knives, but its a smooth drag if that makes any sense. I changed the title the other day since the knife is definitely growing on me. I think maybe what happened is the factory retumble of the blade's stonewashed finish isn't as smooth as a polished finish and the detent against the blade had to break in a bit.


I think I also made a rookie mistake, not being a knife person I think I had unrealistic expectations in equating cost to performance. Its not like a $300 dollar knife is really gonna be 10 times better than a $30 knife. Also when phrases without any real meaning like "Butter Smooth" and "Bank vault feel" got tossed around it sort of sets one up for disappointment. I'm still not sure what "bank vault" feel means but I think it is part of the CRK user agreement that all descriptions of CR knives must include that phrase. If the Sebe is butter smooth than my Mini Grip must be KY Jelly smooth. 

I guess it would be like somebody who had some nice mid-end lights like a Nitecore EX10 reading the "worlds greatest flashlight thread" and picking up a Ra or E1B and being disappointed by the anodize and less bright beam, because they don't understand or care what those companies represent to the community and don't appreciate the finer points of the lights themselves.

So anyway I am keeping it for now for further evaluation. Next up on the knife list - something orange!


----------



## cyberspyder (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CR Sebe - not what i expected*

Take the time to send it in before giving up on it. At the $300 range, knives are mostly hand assembled, so there may be slight defects/variations.


----------



## 100eyes (May 11, 2009)

When they say "bank vault feel", they're talking about the vault door. You would never see a vault door fly open and closed due to their weight, but they glide smoothly open and closed. I've also heard it described as "steel gliding on glass", but the simplest way to say it is 'heavy, but smooth'.

It's definitely a different definition of smooth than something like a Benchmade Axis lock knife, which feels like it's floating in mid-air. A more accurate description might be that a Benchmade pivot tends to be "oil-slick", while the Sebenza pivot is "creamy smooth".

Keep playing around with it - I was kinda disappointed as well when I first got mine, but after a while you really begin to appreciate the quality. I got mine last Christmas and I can't imagine not owning one now.


----------



## Oddjob (May 11, 2009)

Did you take it apart, clean and relube it? If adding a little lube helped then taking it apart, cleaning and relubing will help even more I think. I think it is a 5/64" allen wrench.


----------



## guyg (May 16, 2009)

did you call Heather and send it in?


----------

